# seafood pasta diablo



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

you need:

1 lb peeled shrimp tails
1/2 lb bay scallops
1 doz steamer clams
1 wh onion
garlic
olive oil
red pepper flakes
4 fresh pear tomatoes, seeded then chopped.

saute chopped onion and garlic in about 4 tbs olive oil, when clear add the chopped fresh tomatoes. add a dash of garlic pepper and oregano, but very little. add red pepper flakes, 1/2 tsp is very spicy, as it cooks down

at the same time get a pot of angel hair pasta going.

when pasta is half done, add the shrimp, scallops, and clams to the sauce mix
add a splash of white wine and more olive oil and let cook till shrimp are just done.

pull off heat and dish over pasta add parm cheese.

eat with french bread to scoop sauce

this is a very quick meal, once you get the hang of it


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm an Italian food freak. This recipe looks good. My buddy makes a Ciapino(sp) that is very similar


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

I've done the same recipe except used a can of crushed tomatoes instead of the fresh ones and...good grub.


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

I made shrimp diablo a few nights ago and it was so good - I added a lot of crushed red pepper and it was almost too hot for me, but my husband sure loved it. Add a romaine salad, garlic bread, and a merlot. Hard to beat!


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

I tried this tonight and it was awesome ! The only mod I made was we substitued the clams, and scallops with lump crab meat.


----------

